# Older PB13 Ultra with BASH amp



## 347strokin (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey guys,

I just purchased but haven't got my hands on it yet...an 08' PB 13 Ultra with the 750rms BASH amp. It will be playing with my existing SB13 Ultra in my HT room.

Were there any issues or concerns with the older style BASH amps on these? I believe they are actually an A/B amp. 

I'm excited to get home and start playing. I'm thinking I may even run it in sealed mode to blend better with the SB13.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have one and it's been working flawlessly since day one. You should not have any concerns with it at all. 
Enjoy :T


----------



## 347strokin (Jun 29, 2014)

Excellent, thanks for the info. 

I'm excited to play with it.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I bought mine when they were 1st available as "pre-order" status. My 1 st amp died pretty quickly, the replacement died within a year (if I remember correctly). Since then, bullet proof! This is a really nice SW, I think you will enjoy it. If not, you're in trouble :spend:!!!


----------



## 347strokin (Jun 29, 2014)

Yep I don't see myself requiring any more sub action after this. My original plan was to purchase another SB13 Ultra but I couldn't pass the PB up.


----------



## 347strokin (Jun 29, 2014)

Of course we know what it looks like but here's a pic of the new girl.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

347strokin said:


> Of course we know what it looks like but here's a pic of the new girl.


That's a beautiful looking sub! I love my SVS subs.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

JBrax said:


> That's a beautiful looking sub! I love my SVS subs.


+ 1


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That my friend is a beautiful lady. And just like my wife, I know she can rumble :hsd:.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I have had my dual PB13 Ultras for 6 years without any problems. Rock solid performance.


----------



## htkaki (Aug 1, 2014)

I had a rosenut PB13-Ultra (BASH) with me for more than 3 years already. This monstrous sub replaced the then a year old PC12-Plus. I do also have a SB13-Plus in beautiful American Cherry, which is also about the same age as the PB13-Ultra.


----------



## 347strokin (Jun 29, 2014)

Are you running the SB and the PB together. I am and loving how it sounds. Originally I had the PB in a sealed tune and it didn't have the headroom I desired. Next I ran 10 hz tune for a few weeks. Sounded great and had good impact but it was making some dirty sounds on loud demo scenes. Port flutter maybe?

So I've settled on the 15hz tune and I'm pretty happy at that. I don't think I'll require any more loudness or impact. It really is amazing how this brute of a subwoofer will still remain invisible until required. It plays subtleties very nicely on movies and of course has capacity to move stationary objects.


----------



## htkaki (Aug 1, 2014)

I am using both too. The PB13 is on 15Hz tune at the front while the SB13 is at the back, a few feet away from the listening position. I never like the 10Hz tune in my room. I felt that it is underported at this setting under high volume.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Never had any problem with mine. Well, that's not really true. The only problem was when SVS developed the Sledge 1000 for the 13 Ultra, I had to upgrade. It's a virus thing, not in the sub but in me.



m


----------



## htkaki (Aug 1, 2014)

JimShaw said:


> Never had any problem with mine. Well, that's not really true. The only problem was when SVS developed the Sledge 1000 for the 13 Ultra, I had to upgrade. It's a virus thing, not in the sub but in me.
> 
> 
> 
> m


I suppose it is the 'upgraditis' virus there  

Integrating these 2 different subs is no easy task as I have to change the placement to get the best looking response graph. Took me quite some time to get it almost right. Still there are rooms for improvement. LPF ofr LFE at 120Hz


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

You don't hear much about svs amps (or svs anything) failing. You should be good!


----------

